# Nach Stromausfall in Japan: ca. 6 Exabyte Flash-Speicher verloren



## mardsis (28. Juni 2019)

Nach einem 13-minütigen Stromausfall in Japan auf dem Yokkaichi Operations Campus sind u.a. bei WD insgesamt 6 Exabyte Flash-Speicher verloren gegangen. Von Toshiba gibt es keine genauen Angaben, es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass ca. 9 Exabyte verloren gegangen sind. Insgesamt ist gut die Hälfte der Quartalsproduktion an diesem Standort verloren gegangen.

Der Yokkaichi Operations Campus ist weltweit für ca. 35% der NAND-Produktion zuständig. WD und Toshiba führen derzeit weitere Untersuchungen der Schäden durch.

Ob und wie weit es einen Einfluss auf die Speicherpreise für Endkunden geben wird, bleibt zu beobachten. Die Preise für die Zulieferer sollen jedenfalls für dieses Quartal schon feststehen.

Quelle: Toshiba & WD NAND Production Hit By Power Outage: 6 Exabytes Lost


----------



## Krautmausch (28. Juni 2019)

Was für ein glück- äääh unglücklicher Zufall für den Markt, gerade wo doch die Preise momentan so sinken. Blöd, dass die Produktion gerade jetzt von einem "Stromausfall" aus den Latschen gehebelt wurde. Das war's dann erstmal mit Preissenkungen. Aber glaubt ruhig weiter an den freien Markt, Schaf- äääh unabhängige Konsumenten.


----------



## mardsis (28. Juni 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Was für ein glück- äääh unglücklicher Zufall für den Markt, gerade wo doch die Preise momentan so sinken. Blöd, dass die Produktion gerade jetzt von einem "Stromausfall" aus den Latschen gehebelt wurde. Das war's dann erstmal mit Preissenkungen. Aber glaubt ruhig weiter an den freien Markt, Schaf- äääh unabhängige Konsumenten.



Naja, das jetzt als Fake-News abzustempeln finde ich schon etwas gewagt/dreist.

Man braucht nur einmal Google zu bemühen und findet sehr schnell Infos, dass solche (wenn auch kurzzeitige) Stromausfälle in Japan durchaus öfter vorkommen (genau so wie Erdbeben). 

Sicher sind solche Fabriken teilweise abgesichert, aber für mehrere Minuten alle Systeme am laufen zu halten ist nicht wirklich möglich. Wenn man auch nur eine ganz leichte Ahnung von den Produktionsabläufen hat weiß man auch, dass sowas Folgen haben kann.

Mal abgesehen davon interessieren wir Consumer/Endkunden die kein bisschen, den Absatz machen die mit den PC-Herstellern und Geschäfts/Enterprise Kunden zu entsprechenden Konditionen, wie oben schon steht sind die Preise für dieses Quartal schon ausgehandelt und der Produktionsausfall betrifft erstmal nur dieses Quartal. Dennoch wird vielleicht der ein oder andere Distributor sich das jetzt zu nutze machen und die Preise etwas anheben, bei einem Ausfall von vielleicht 20% der Gesamtproduktion in einem Quartal wird das aber sicherlich nur marginale Folgen haben.

//EDIT: Allerdings verstehe ich deinen Punkt, damals bei der Festplattenflut war der Schaden im Nachhinein wohl deutlich geringer als Anfangs angenommen und die Preise sind dennoch deutlich gestiegen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Was für ein glück- äääh unglücklicher Zufall für den Markt, gerade wo doch die Preise momentan so sinken. Blöd, dass die Produktion gerade jetzt von einem "Stromausfall" aus den Latschen gehebelt wurde. Das war's dann erstmal mit Preissenkungen. Aber glaubt ruhig weiter an den freien Markt, Schaf- äääh unabhängige Konsumenten.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Notstromaggregate sind nun wirklich kein Teufelszeug. Aber wenn man mit anerkanntem "force majeur" die Überproduktion absenken kann, ohne Konventionalstrafen zahlen zu müssen, werden die Preise merklich steigen.



mardsis schrieb:


> Naja, das jetzt als Fake-News abzustempeln finde ich schon etwas gewagt/dreist.


Das sagt doch niemand


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. Juni 2019)

jetzt fehlt noch die Überschwemmung, die Zombieapokalypse, Godzilla....und hoch die Preise

...mit "Geschäftsprozessen" kennen sich die Japaner aus...
Was hat der große "Kaizen" gesagt: Overlook your *Poka Yoke Just In* (the right) *Time* and optimize your *Value Creation*


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2019)

Normalerweise haben solche Fabs eigene Stromversorgungen unabhängig vom örtlichen Netz. 

Aus Kostengründen wird man hier wohl einige grundlegende Prinzipien der Energiesicherheit
ignoriert haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2019)

Etwas falsch übersetzt: Es steht in der Original News NICHT das 6 EB Flash Speicher verloren gegangen sind, sondern wegen dem Stromausfall wurden die Wafer und die Ausrüstung für die Herstellung sowie die Fabriken in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Bis das Problem behoben wird ist entsteht! ein Verlust von 6 EB  

BTT: Dann hoffen wir mal das die Speicherpreise nicht wieder steigen, aber ich frage mich weshalb die Fabriken nicht gegen Stromausfälle gesichert sind mit einem Stromgenerator für Notfälle wie diesen.


----------



## onlygaming (29. Juni 2019)

Och wie schade, welch ein unglücklicher ZUFALL, Sachen gibts  Ist aber auch echt ärgerlich. Nun müssen wir LEIDER die Kosten auf die Kunden umwälzen, so ein Mist. 

Naja wird halt bis zur nächsten Periode gewartet, hatte jetzt noch nicht vor mir neuen Flash zu kaufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2019)

Also mir können preiserhöhungen beim flash-speicher momentan egal sein. Hab mich vor gut einem monat mit einer 860 evo 4TB für 420€ versorgt. Das sollte jetzt eine weile reichen.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Juni 2019)

Kurios. Irgendwie fällt in Asien immer der Strom aus, wenn die Speicherpreise mal wieder auf einem Tiefpunkt sind. ^^


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Kurios. Irgendwie fällt in Asien immer der Strom aus, wenn die Speicherpreise mal wieder auf einem Tiefpunkt sind. ^^


Ob da wohl höhere Mächte am Werk sind?


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. Juni 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also mir können preiserhöhungen beim flash-speicher momentan egal sein. Hab mich vor gut einem monat mit einer 860 evo 4TB für 420€ versorgt. Das sollte jetzt eine weile reichen.



Legendaere Fehlprognosen: „Mehr als 640 Kilobyte Speicher braucht kein Mensch“ | Express.de

 abwarten


----------



## hornhautman (30. Juni 2019)

Ein Glück das ich noch genug Speicher frei habe auf meinem alten Handy! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (30. Juni 2019)

Bei heise online gibt es einen interessanten Kommentar von jemandem der da wohl arbeitet, wenn der glaubwürdig ist, dann wirft das tatsächlich ein ganz anderes Licht auf die ganze Sache.

Ich arbeite in der Fabrik | Forum - heise online

//EDIT: Es gibt jetzt auch ne offizielle News, vielleicht sollte man die Themen zusammenführen?


----------



## MircoSfot (1. Juli 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Was für ein glück- äääh unglücklicher Zufall für den Markt, gerade wo doch die Preise momentan so sinken. Blöd, dass die Produktion gerade jetzt von einem "Stromausfall" aus den Latschen gehebelt wurde. Das war's dann erstmal mit Preissenkungen. Aber glaubt ruhig weiter an den freien Markt, Schaf- äääh unabhängige Konsumenten.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Diese verkakten Axschlöcher!


----------



## Marty2Life (1. Juli 2019)

Aus was und welchen Rohstoffen wird so ein Flash Speicher Hergestellt. 6-9 Exabyte hört sich jetzt für mich verdammt viel an. Wurden demnach unmengen Rohstoffen vorerst gefördert die nun voll für den Popo sind?


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Was für ein glück- äääh unglücklicher Zufall für den Markt, gerade wo doch die Preise momentan so sinken. Blöd, dass die Produktion gerade jetzt von einem "Stromausfall" aus den Latschen gehebelt wurde. Das war's dann erstmal mit Preissenkungen. Aber glaubt ruhig weiter an den freien Markt, Schaf- äääh unabhängige Konsumenten.


Für solche Ausfälle gibt es i. d. R. Versicherungen, von daher halte ich an dieser Marktverschwörungstheorie erst einmal nicht viel.^^

MfG


----------



## Slezer (1. Juli 2019)

hornhautman schrieb:


> Ein Glück das ich noch genug Speicher frei habe auf meinem alten Handy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are Fake news

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -RedMoon- (1. Juli 2019)

bei uns ist heute auch kurz der Strom ausgefallen. War gleich beim Chef und habe ihm vorgeschlagen 15% auf unsere Preise aufzuschlagen. Er war nicht sehr amused


----------



## Quat (2. Juli 2019)

Marty2Life schrieb:


> Aus was und welchen Rohstoffen wird so ein Flash Speicher Hergestellt. 6-9 Exabyte hört sich jetzt für mich verdammt viel an. Wurden demnach unmengen Rohstoffen vorerst gefördert die nun voll für den Popo sind?


Ein kleines Stück Strand weniger. Ist ja nicht von der Ostsee, also verschmerzbar.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Normalerweise haben solche Fabs eigene Stromversorgungen unabhängig vom örtlichen Netz.
> 
> Aus Kostengründen wird man hier wohl einige grundlegende Prinzipien der Energiesicherheit
> ignoriert haben.



So wie bei Fukushima. Eine kleine Mauer oder etwas weiter höher und weg vom Meer bauen hätte nicht nur Milliarden sondern auch viele Menschenleben und massive Umweltzerstörung gespart.

Da sieht man immer wieder wie schlau der Mensch ist. Fliegt zum Mond, aber kann oft nicht mal sein eigenes Klo richtig putzen !


----------



## BojackHorseman (31. Oktober 2019)

SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> So wie bei Fukushima. Eine kleine Mauer oder etwas weiter höher und weg vom Meer bauen hätte nicht nur Milliarden sondern auch viele Menschenleben und massive Umweltzerstörung gespart.
> 
> Da sieht man immer wieder wie schlau der Mensch ist. Fliegt zum Mond, aber kann oft nicht mal sein eigenes Klo richtig putzen !



Fukushima geht sogar weiter. Denn die Mauer wäre nicht notwendig gewesen...

Tepco hat beim Bau fast 25 Meter Höhe der ursprünglichen Steilküste abgetragen. Alles um Strom für die Pumpen zu sparen. Der Tsunami war etwa 13 Meter hoch und so fatal, weil die Notstromaggregate für die Kühlsysteme im Keller liegen.

Steilkueste abgetragen: Zerstoertes Atomkraftwerk Fukushima war tiefer gelegt - WELT

Zum Thema:

Stromausfälle in Erdbebenregionen sind nicht selten, aber totale Systemausfälle äußerst selten. Ich kenne mich mit Speicherherstellung nicht aus, ich vermute aber dass die Wafer bereits nach wenigen Sekunden ohne Stromversorgung unbrauchbar werden. Notstromaggregate benötigen je nach Einsatzgebiet wenige Sekunden bis Minuten zum Anspringen.

Schnellere Energiespeicher werden vermutlich noch nicht wirtschaftlich sein, gemessen am Stromverbrauch solcher nahezu vollständig computergesteuerten und robotisierten Anlagen.


----------



## onlygaming (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich dachte jetzt erst:

Och SCHON WIEDER ein Strom ausfall nachdem der RAM jetzt wieder etwas günstiger geworden ist. SO EIN ZUFALL   Ein Schelm wer böses denkt 

Dann sah ich es geht von den Vorfall vor paar Monaten


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

ad Tepco: Man sieht wieder mal, der reinste Wahnsinn !  Kleine kranke irre Menschen machen immer alles kaputt !


----------



## SurgeonX1 (1. November 2019)

Das ist Kapitalismus pur und reines Antichristentum:  Unternehmen erleiden einen Schaden, aber den müssen andere bezahlen ! #angeblicher Stromausfall # Schaden Preise

Wer steht für sich selbst gerade und ist gerecht ???


----------



## BojackHorseman (1. November 2019)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich dachte jetzt erst:
> 
> Och SCHON WIEDER ein Strom ausfall nachdem der RAM jetzt wieder etwas günstiger geworden ist. SO EIN ZUFALL   Ein Schelm wer böses denkt
> 
> Dann sah ich es geht von den Vorfall vor paar Monaten



Das nennt sich in der Kognitionspsychologie „Bestätigungsfehler“.

Zitat:

„Ein Bestätigungsfehler (auch Bestätigungstendenz oder Bestätigungsverzerrung, engl. confirmation bias) ist in der Kognitionspsychologie die Neigung, Informationen so auszuwählen, zu ermitteln und zu interpretieren, dass diese die eigenen Erwartungen erfüllen (bestätigen).“

Vor allem angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Preise momentan auf einem hohen Niveau sind und die Nachfrage ungebrochen ist. Sie ist nicht nur ungebrochen, sie wird in den kommenden fünf Jahren durch das Internet of Things dramatisch steigen. Was hätten Firmen in so einer Situation von einem willentlich herbeigeführten Stromausfall, außer Konventionalstrafen befürchten zu müssen?

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob das Internet mit all seinen Verschwörungstheorien nicht schon dauerhaft Schäden am kritischen Denkvermögen angerichtet hat.


----------



## Quat (1. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob das Internet mit all seinen Verschwörungstheorien nicht schon dauerhaft Schäden am kritischen Denkvermögen angerichtet hat.


Pah Internet, lächerlich! Das geht deutlich eindringlicher und vor allem, schon etwas länger.



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> reines Antichristentum


----------



## SurgeonX1 (1. November 2019)

@ Quat:
Antichristentum definieren ich als Wertelosigkeit, Materie über Menschen und Profit an erster Stelle. Das ist aber nur eine Variante des ACh.
Und das meine ich rein geistig, nicht kirchenfuzzimäßig.


----------



## Quat (1. November 2019)

Zu glauben ist dein gutes Recht!
... wenn es sich nicht gegen andere richtet. Finde ich, sollte dabei nicht fehlen.

Ideologien die Glauben mißbrauchen, definieren ich als Wertelosigkeit, Glaube über Menschen und Profit an erster Stelle.
Ch. ist da nur eine Variante und ACh. nunmal „kirchenfuzzimäßig“
Ich glaub an Gott, ... aber nicht den von der Kirche. Da hat die Kirche trotzdem gewonnen.
Antichrist ist nicht nur in sich schon gegen jeden der nicht Jesus vergöttert, sondern auch eine der Grundideen der christlichen Kirche.
Oder anders;
Ich sagte zwar Blau, meinte aber Orange!
Ist im Nachhinein irgendwie eine komische Erklärung, wenn das Orange trotzdem wieder Blau ist, oder?


----------

